# Hydroponic Starters Kit?



## Mordido (Jan 6, 2007)

I want to begin hydroponically growing my own. Money is getting thin in my world and I want to start as soon as possible and that would seem to mean get a Hydroponic Starters Kit. Can you or anyone guide me to a medium priced Hydoponic Starters Kit?


----------



## cyberquest (Jan 6, 2007)

i would start on ebay, they have tons and tons of hydro stuff.


----------



## Brouli (Jan 7, 2007)

there some links 
http://www.1-hydroponics.co.uk/starter-kits.htm

http://www.hydroponics-kits.co.uk/

and e-bay 
http://stores.ebay.com/KG-Garden-Supply


----------



## night501 (Jan 8, 2007)

try waterfarm by general hydroponics you can get it shiped and everything for under $50 but thats only a 1 plant setup.
its simple to operate and assemble.
comes with resevoire, grow pan, clay pebble grow medium, a air pump,3 types of nutrients, and all the plumbing. the only thing i had to buy was starter cubes and a bubbler stone.


----------



## ShuttyMcShutShut (Jan 9, 2007)

I too would recommend the waterfarm.  If you look on ebay you can find them with shipping included for around $50.  The downside is that it only supports one plant.....but trust me....ive grown a freaking shrub in my one waterfarm and a 400w hps.  Besides....if you are just starting out, it really is probably best to just start with one plant.....i mean you can start with more and plenty of people do....but ive found that just having one really allows us newbies to focus on every last changing detail about the plant....from size to appearance to nutrient uptake...monitor all of the above very closely as the grow progresses......as far as starter kits go...for cost effective prebuilt kits....they're great...you can certainly build a kit for less....but generally those are for bigger setups and you really need a foundation in growing to have a general idea of how you want to build it...dont just start from scratch on your first grow and expect to build a very effective setup....odds are:you'll botch something somewhere, costing you way over a $50 total price to correct....just my 2 cents


----------



## Mordido (Jan 9, 2007)

Thanks.  I'll be in touch.


----------



## Mordido (Jan 9, 2007)

I do appreciate everyone's help.  One thing needed to keep in mind.  I live in a housing development.  I want to grow downstairs in my split-level single home, so I'd like to keep lighting out of sight.  The waterfarm by general hydroponics looks like I'd have to setup my own lighting and I'm as ignorant as they come in setting up any hydroponic system.  Although I will look into "waterfarm," is there something that grow one or two plants hydroponically and keep everything out of sight and automatically spray or water roots, take care of nutrition, etc?  I understand there are hydroponic beginner kits that'll start one or two plants inside a small unit that is completely self-contained, like a small refrigerator, until you open the door, you can see light, feel the temperature, in short the hyroponic system or kit is so self-contained, it can't be seen outside.  Can anyone direct me to something like that?


----------



## ShuttyMcShutShut (Jan 9, 2007)

i see.....
I think you are wanting something a little more automated than most of us on this site are into.  MJ can be a pretty finicky plant depending on the strain....but none of it is like growing tomatoes...you dont just plant it and forget it...it requires attention...the more attention you give it, the better your yield will be; most growing hydro use a timer for their lights and water cycle....as far as nutes go....there are systems out there that controll themselves based on nutrient feedback...but they easily cost thousands of dollars for just the system to add the nutrients.  so it can be self automated except the nutrients....as far as a starter kit that is completely self contained...they do exist out there but they are dang pricey.....i would recommend you look on MarP for designs to build what is called a grow cabinet...or a grow cab....you may not know the first thing about growing at this point....but this site is a great resource and you wont find anyone that grows whatsoever that knows nothing about it.....use this site, read tons of threads starting from the basics and you can learn so much so fast because this site is a melting pot for expertise on all things related to growing.,....so my advise is to put your thinking cap on and get ready to learn and above all else....READ READ READ


----------



## newgreenthumb (Jan 12, 2007)

Check this out if you are not to mechanically inclined. My Living Tea:
http://www.kggardensupply.com/killer-green-hydroponics-plant-system-p-761.html


----------



## DLtoker (Jan 13, 2007)

Why not just build your own DWC system.  Super easy and cheap.


----------



## Droster (Jan 15, 2007)

newgreenthumb said:
			
		

> Check this out if you are not to mechanically inclined. My Living Tea:
> http://www.kggardensupply.com/killer-green-hydroponics-plant-system-p-761.html


Nice. I might buy that myself


----------



## Weed_Man (Jan 19, 2007)

Is that KILLER GREEN Hydroponics 8 Plant System big enough to grow that many plants? I mean, I know it has enough spots for up to 8 plants (unexpanded), but is there enough room in between each plant for it to grow as big as we'd want? I was under the impression that each plant needed 1 square foot, and looking at the dimensions for the hydro system, each plant would get far less than a square foot.


----------



## Weed_Man (Jan 19, 2007)

http://cgi.ebay.com/6-Plant-HIGH-YI...hZ010QQcategoryZ42225QQtcZphotoQQcmdZViewItem

I'm a first time grower, and I was wondering if this system would be serviceable from start to finish? 

Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## newgreenthumb (Jan 19, 2007)

The killer green set up would be sufficient for sea of green growing.


----------



## KADE (Jan 19, 2007)

imho you wouldn't yeild too much off of that... ur better off buying a tub at walmart n making ur own.


----------

